# New buck in my future??? 99% sure he is MINE!!!!



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Question for you all -

What do you think of this buck's lines?? Would you want to add him to your herd? What do you think a buck like this would be worth ($$ amount) I have the chance to purchase this buck and am curious.

Thanks -


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New buck in my future???*

Oh and this boy is just under 30 days older then Joe Dirt


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New buck in my future???*

Here is a link to -

the dam's web page - http://www.cornerstonefarm.net/paige.html

the sire's web page - http://www.cornerstonefarm.net/jer.html


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: New buck in my future???*

I would use him in a heartbeat and I am very fussy about my bucks. Of course I would want to get my hands on him first and check him over. But I love the fact that both his parents are from Caesar's Villa (one of my favorite herds). Yep I LOVE his bloodline. Another plus is that he is still a young guy. I would think a buck of his quality would be worth around $400. If proven with some good udders on his daughters $500. 
:thumbup:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New buck in my future???*

I absolutely love him. He really is not toooo awefully far from me - so I definately could feel him over.

I was thinking that 400 would be a good price. I am trying to find out if he has any kids on the ground yet or not. I know that he has bred a few at my friends house who has him now...


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: New buck in my future???*

Oh my goodness, I would so use him!! I'm jealous you have that chance!!  I also would want to get my hands on him and feel for conformation but he looks very nice in the photo and his lines are really great too!! I'm thinking also at least $400 but probably closer to $500 - I doubt he really has proven daughters yet, unless they are ff but I'd still use him!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New buck in my future???*

I am going to call my friend in about 30 minutes and talk to her more about this guy.

She offered me this guy (whole story on how she got him) but anyway my "friend" is the lady who bred for Joe Dirt. So I REALLY really trust her and her judgements on the kids. She is also the breeder of my Snow that is preggers from Joe and really is a neat lady.


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: New buck in my future???*

WOW! He looks to be very special. Wonderful bloodlines and he just looks right all over! :clap: 
Go for it!
Candy :sun:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: New buck in my future???*

he looks like a nice buck.... :thumbup:


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

*Re: New buck in my future???*

He sure is a hairy thing! I don't know much about Nigerians but he's handsome and I like his coloring.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New buck in my future???*

He's a really nice looking guy, his dam is nice too, I would definitely consider him


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New buck in my future???*

Allison...I like him! ALOT....Even with all the hair you can see he is very dairy! And his feet look good too :wink:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: New buck in my future???*



Laurel_Haven said:


> I would use him in a heartbeat and I am very fussy about my bucks. Of course I would want to get my hands on him first and check him over. But I love the fact that both his parents are from Caesar's Villa (one of my favorite herds). Yep I LOVE his bloodline. Another plus is that he is still a young guy. I would think a buck of his quality would be worth around $400. If proven with some good udders on his daughters $500.
> :thumbup:


ditto


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New buck in my future???*

Well, I will let you all know what I find out in regards to if I am able to get him for what I can spend! I am super excited though because I think that I can!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New buck in my future???*

Handsome fellow. Not sure if I would call that buckskin though :?

according to my nigerian color genetics site he is a Sundgau.

http://members.cox.net/foxcroft/genetics.htm

It is common for a color pattern to be registered for a goat and have it "change" or be inaccurate as they get older.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New buck in my future???*

I am not sure if a person can change the color pattern on the pedigree or not. I can ask when I talk to AGS next time.....

I am waiting to hear from my friend - so hopefully I will know something soon!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: New buck in my future???*



StaceyRoop said:


> Handsome fellow. Not sure if I would call that buckskin though :?
> 
> according to my nigerian color genetics site he is a Sundgau.
> 
> ...


my buckskin kid i got from six shooter looks just like that.. and he's still a buckskin.. he just grew his cape too big..


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: New buck in my future???*

Oh yeah, that looks like an awesome buck....with really nice lines! I would give $500 for him. From the pics it looks like he's got really correct conformation, nice color, good look to him. I like him! I think he would be a great addition to your herd. Keep us posted!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New buck in my future???*

I dont think you can change the color I was just saying because you told me you didnt like buckskins 

And Olivia that goat is not a buckskin from what I can see, not sure about your guy. Buckskins need that light pattern on their rear area and his looks all black :?


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: New buck in my future???*



> And Olivia that goat is not a buckskin from what I can see, not sure about your guy. Buckskins need that light pattern on their rear area and his looks all black


What did I say? :scratch: Unless there is another Olivia on here. . . . 

I don't care so much for buckskins. For some reason, to me anyways, their heads always look kinda funny.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New buck in my future???*

Olivia, I think that she ment SDK - oops! :wink:

Thanks all -

I am hoping that my friend will call me today so I can try to finalize this!!!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: New buck in my future???*

sarah. not olivia

i was like.. what did i miss

but .. now that i look at pictures.. both my buckskin bucks have gone from normal to almost all black

loki


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: New buck in my future???*

kevin

i'm going to try and get a new picture of him today.

i'm just saying.. from my experience with buckskin bucks.. they turn black and almost look sundagu


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New buck in my future???*

nice looking boys!! :drool:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New buck in my future???*

Left a message again today on her phone and sent her an email - so still waiting to hear if the deal is done :shrug:


----------



## jordan (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: New buck in my future???*

Nice looking buck! Great escutcheon and looks to have a good shoulder assembly!
Like his dam's side, but not crazy about Brat In Barn, but having been bred with Serena, I wouldn't worry about that too much. Overall, I am a huge fan of the Caesar's Villa breedings. 
Lois
http://www.fallcreekfarm.net


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New buck in my future???*

Well, I just got the phone call from my friend. She is contacting the "true" owner of Abba, and confirming - but she said I can pretty well say that he is mine!!! :leap: :clap: :stars: :leap: :clap: :stars: :wahoo: :wahoo:

You have NOOOO idea how happy I am right now.

So, it looks like January 10th, this boy should be joining the ranch. I am so excited to own a Ceasars Villa. I can not believe I will have of my very own!!!

So now to work him into the breeding schedule. I think I can safely say, I will not be pairing ANY one else up except the Boer girls if needed. Then I will pull blood the first of Jan on anyone who is not confirmed pregnant and then create a new breeding plan for the ones who are not bred.

Oh I am just so excited.

She said that I should have the final confirmation in a couple days if not earlier - but that I can pretty safely say he is mine!!!! Woo Hoo!!!! I can't wait to start my "show" career with him!!!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: New buck in my future???*

Congrats! I just sent you a Pm before I read this. So go read it! :wink: I think you will find it very interesting. :thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ooops sorry i get people mixed up all the time  


Sarah even on those guy's there is some brown and it is quite easy to see it. But not on the buck Allison posted.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

loki is solid black on his back except for his moonspots and white spot. his coloring is almost identical to ABBA. just saying every buckskin buck i've seen has slowly progressed to all black


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats Allison! That is awesome! You should get some nice kids out of him!!! Keep us posted!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

(can't believe I missed this thread :roll: ) Congrats Allison!!! I think he is a GORGEOUS buck!!!! Sundgau and buckskins are my two fav color patterns!!! He is a REALLY nice buck! We require PLENTY of new pics as soon as you get him home!!! :wink:



StaceyRoop said:


> Handsome fellow. Not sure if I would call that buckskin though :?
> 
> according to my nigerian color genetics site he is a Sundgau.
> 
> ...


In the pic he does look to me to be a Sundgau... but ALOT of people call a Sundgau a full cape Buckskin, so I guess it just depends on who you are :shrug: But also... he does look to have a hefty winter coat on, so it is VERY possible that he is a little lighter under there when he is shaved or sheds off for Spring. Do you have any shaved/shed pics of him Allison??

Regardless, he is a VERY handsome Buck and I am VERY excited that you are getting him :leap: :leap:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Yep it's odd how they can change colors so drastically... from a buckskin to a sundgau.

I had two does that did that...

Here is Rhinestone as a baby... clearly a buckskin.









and then again at 4 months old... looks more sundgua doesn't she. Hard to believe it is the same doe.









And then Eazy as a baby... even a lighter shade buckskin than Rhinestone was.









And her after changing her color... although you can see stil see a bit of brown on her side. I am thinking once clipped the brown may be more pronounced. Or she could continue getting darker. :shrug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oo I love Rinestone! how beautiful.

So are they buckskins or sundgau because not all buckskins change color obviously. You wouldnt know when they are born if they will change though. So will they throw buckskins? :scratch:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Now I am not certain of this... but I think they must be born with the full Sundgau color pattern to be classified as Sundgua. Otherwise they are buckskin if they look like this at birth.
Now both of these goats I have shown above were recorded as buckskin. As that is the pattern they were born with, and more than likely they still have that underlying buckskin pattern underneath. So yes, I would figure thay would throw buckskin offspring.

It's just crazy how much they can change in such a short time... they don't even look like the same goat do they. :shrug:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Congrats Allison!!! That is so awesome!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep - did a last breeding with Blue today for right now - until I know for sure what is going to go with Abba. I want to work him into the schedule for this year!!!

I am so stoked about him!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You should be Allison....he is an awesome buck!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

really nice goat.....you have there....


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> oo I love Rinestone! how beautiful.
> 
> So are they buckskins or sundgau because not all buckskins change color obviously. You wouldnt know when they are born if they will change though. So will they throw buckskins? :scratch:


 From what I have been told, a Sundgau can ALSO throw the regular Buckskin pattern... but I have not seen this myself. The Sundgau Doe that I had delivered a Doeling that was born Sundgau in color (she looked just like mom and was ADORABLE!). And then I had a brown Doe that delivered TWIN Sundgau Doeling :shrug: and the father WASN'T a Sundgau.... so who knows :shrug:


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

Yay! He's soooo handsome. I'd love to have another shaggy buck. They're so squeezable!

Congrats!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

he almost looks like he might be good for breeding silkies he is so furry! LOL!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm sure he is quite handsome---I still can't see a picture tho . . . . . 


the drawbacks of a internet junk blocker. . . . it blocks the good stuff too.


----------

